# Which Online Trading Broker is the the Cheapest in Australia



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Currently, I buy and sell stocks here in Singapore using Standard Chartered Online Trading Facility and they are cheap! I trade primarily in NYSE, SGX and NASDAG exchanges.

They do not have minimum commission (Yes, thats zero minimum commission), and they charge only 0.25% of commission.

With this in mind, do you know which is the cheapest online trading broker in Australia which is comparable to Standard Chartered Bank Singapore Online Trading Flatform?

- Online Equities Trading - Standard Chartered Bank Singapore


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,
You can find lots of business brokers in Australia, visit at Business Brokers Directory , Australia


----------

